# Mk4 golf idle problems



## Peklimarton (3 mo ago)

Hi! I have a 1998 golf iv 1.4 petrol. For some time the car had trouble starting when warm (usually when it has been driven, off for 30min or so and started again). On these occasions the idle would go up to 3000 in neutral or when the clutch was pressed. I cleaned the throttle body today, and the problem changed. Now under the same circumstances the idle goes from 1800 to 2100 and back and forth and so on - hunting I believe. Do you have any tips? When it idles normally it sits around 1100-1200 which also seems too much.


----------



## ATBB (Oct 23, 2020)

Hi. First thing is that this is TSI subforum. Turbocharged, direct injection. You drive naturally aspirated, port injection.

Usually we start by reading fault codes - do it and post them here. Then clear the codes, take a car for a spin and read fault codes again.

From what you describe it looks like the engine gets too much air. Either it is the throttle (does bowden cable have a slack) or you have some air leak. If ECU closes throttle but the air still gets through then it is going to have higher rpm.


----------



## Peklimarton (3 mo ago)

ATBB said:


> Hi. First thing is that this is TSI subforum. Turbocharged, direct injection. You drive naturally aspirated, port injection.
> 
> Usually we start by reading fault codes - do it and post them here. Then clear the codes, take a car for a spin and read fault codes again.
> 
> From what you describe it looks like the engine gets too much air. Either it is the throttle (does bowden cable have a slack) or you have some air leak. If ECU closes throttle but the air still gets through then it is going to have higher rpm.


Shoot, sorry for the confusion, it wasn’t clear which forum I am posting in. Thanks for the help
Regardless, I’ll remove this and repost in the correct forum.


----------

